# Dell OpenManage 6.3 login internal error



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm having a bit of an issue with OpenManage 6.3 wondering if anyone else here can shed some light. I'm running OpenManage 6.3 on a PowerEdge 1750 running Server 2k8. No virtualization yet. I keep getting this internal error no matter what account I try to use, no matter what box I try to login from. 

Searching around google almost every post I see are from user's running ESX having the same issue.


----------

